# Postal Service to South Africa



## Rufio (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi,
Just looking for some advice on the most secure service to post to South Africa right now. Anyone know what that might be? Worried about possessions going missing etc.

Rufio


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

dhl


----------

